

Diet Soda makes you fat? - 127001brewer
http://www.fastcompany.com/1764156/diet-coke-is-why-youre-fat

======
hudicris
This seems like pretty terrible science. Correlation does not imply causality.

All that they did was observe that people who happen to drink diet sodas also
happen to have a (slightly: 2.11cm vs .78 cm) higher increase in waistline.
They didn't control for caloric intake, it wasn't doubly-blind, the choice of
amount of diet soda consumption was self-selected.

This would be analagous to finding that people who are on diets are fatter
than people who are not, and writing a headline saying "Dieting makes you
fat."

Link to abstract:
[http://ww2.aievolution.com/ada1101/index.cfm?do=abs.viewAbs&...](http://ww2.aievolution.com/ada1101/index.cfm?do=abs.viewAbs&abs=10061)

